# Radon Scart Reifenbreiten-Freigabe



## Der-Gruni (12. Februar 2014)

Moin,

Habe ein Scart 2014 und würde gerne wissen welchen Reifenfreigabe das Scart 5.0  hat. Was passt vor allem hinten rein, bezogen auf Reifenbreite und daraus resultierende Reifenhöhe? Dachte so an 1,9" oder gar 2.0", bin mir aber nicht sicher und wollte es auch nicht auf Verdacht ausprobieren.

Auf bald
Der-Gruni


----------



## franzherta (14. November 2014)

Hallo
Welche Reifenbreiten hast du im Scart untergebracht?
Danke
franzherta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (14. November 2014)

Der-Gruni schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Habe ein Scart 2014 und würde gerne wissen welchen Reifenfreigabe das Scart 5.0  hat. Was passt vor allem hinten rein, bezogen auf Reifenbreite und daraus resultierende Reifenhöhe? Dachte so an 1,9" oder gar 2.0", bin mir aber nicht sicher und wollte es auch nicht auf Verdacht ausprobieren.
> 
> ...


Hallo Gruni da muß ich jetzt passen die Frage ist in den letzten 6 Jahren nie gestellt worden und ein Scart sogleich bei der Hand hab ich auch nicht.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolle1 (22. Oktober 2015)

Kann mittlerweile jemand sagen welche Breite max. in die Scart-Rahmen passt?


----------

